# Need weight of DLT3000



## FISHINCHICK (Jul 18, 2015)

Looking for dry weight of my 2004 Craftsman DLT3000. It has an 18.5 h.p. Briggs & Stratton and a 42" deck.


----------



## JiminRI (May 22, 2015)

Get the model number off the tractor (for example 917.12345) and try tractordatacom. They don't have the weights for all models, but is worth a try.

Good luck,
JiminRI


----------

